# Ball hoints



## AC Man12 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello I have a 69 Le Mans and I am replacing the front ball joints and I removed the old one on the driver side and when I installed the new one my holes were not aligned they are about 1/8 or 1/16th off I was able to get two screws on either side but the other two where off by 1/8th am I missing a step here or did the parts guys give me wrong parts. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should line up perfectly. Brand of ball joint? Moog, Proforged or NOS Delco are the only ones I'd use.


----------



## AC Man12 (Feb 15, 2017)

O52 said:


> Should line up perfectly. Brand of ball joint? Moog, Proforged or NOS Delco are the only ones I'd use.


They are the master pro I believe from Oreily it’s almost like I have to make the holes on ball joint bigger to align them right I think I’ll return those and get some other ones.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

good call. Take a look at Rock Auto. Moog uppers for $16.90

moreinfo.php


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Agree with 052 get moog too important of a part O’Reilly is ok for fuzzy dice etc


----------



## AC Man12 (Feb 15, 2017)

O52 said:


> good call. Take a look at Rock Auto. Moog uppers for $16.90
> 
> moreinfo.php


Yeah I took them back and picked up the moog lined up perfectly next time I’ll order with anticipation, I had the car all laid out blocking in my other car in the driveway. ? paid 44$ at Oreily ?.


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

rock auto is over rated. they have made mistakes on about 2/3rds of everything I ordered from them and screw up the return procedure so I end up paying shipping to return the parts and dont get refunded on the part. O reilly's carries the moog line and have a return policy that cost you nothing. Parts arrive within a day or two. just sayin. Sometimes its worth paying a little more just to be sure of what your getting.


----------

